# Attacks on the Virgin Birth



## Scott (Mar 19, 2007)

Does anyone know of any good online resources that discuss a history of the attacks on the Virgin Birth? As I recall, that was one of the miracles that was early attacked by 19th century critics. Thanks


----------



## Scott (Mar 20, 2007)

Yikes - not even Virginia H could weigh in on this. Must be a stumper!


----------



## KMK (Mar 20, 2007)

Scott said:


> Yikes - not even Virginia H could weigh in on this. Must be a stumper!



 This must be the last days!


----------



## KMK (Mar 20, 2007)

KMK said:


> This must be the last days!



Why didn't you spell out VirginiaH's full name????


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 20, 2007)

Al Mohler discusses the history of attacks on the doctrine of the Virgin Birth somewhat here.


----------



## Scott (Mar 20, 2007)

KMK said:


> Why didn't you spell out VirginiaH's full name????



I could not remember how to spell Hew-go-not off the top of my head.


----------



## KMK (Mar 20, 2007)

Scott said:


> I could not remember how to spell Hew-go-not off the top of my head.



Maybe a committee should be formed to revise Andrew's handle to something in 'modern' english. We cannot expect people to use a dictionary in this day and age!


----------



## Ravens (Mar 20, 2007)

He should drop the "V" completely and just go by "H-Dizzle".


----------



## Scott (Mar 20, 2007)

KMK said:


> Maybe a committee should be formed to revise Andrew's handle to something in 'modern' english. We cannot expect people to use a dictionary in this day and age!



And "Virginia" confuses people into thinking he is a woman. How about "Male from Virginia with French Reformation Roots?" It is kind of catchy.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 20, 2007)

Scott said:


> I could not remember how to spell Hew-go-not off the top of my head.



Hugo-NOT!  



KMK said:


> Maybe a committee should be formed to revise Andrew's handle to something in 'modern' english. We cannot expect people to use a dictionary in this day and age!



Hmm, I wonder how VirginiaHuguenot would be translated using 'dynamic equivalence'?  



JDWiseman said:


> He should drop the "V" completely and just go by "H-Dizzle".



Must be a Gen-X thing! 



Scott said:


> And "Virginia" confuses people into thinking he is a woman. How about "Male from Virginia with French Reformation Roots?" It is kind of catchy.



Yep, real catchy!




I just refer people to the Unofficial PB Primer.


----------

